# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Lyrics video

## jurgen muco

*ky eshte nje lyrics i punuar nga une,,,, shijojeni dhe beni like nese ju pelqen !*

----------

bora2 (04-03-2018),bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Neteorm

Personalisht, me pelqen!

Uroj te shikojme edhe me shume lyrics te tilla, suksese.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

> Personalisht, me pelqen!
> 
> Uroj te shikojme edhe me shume lyrics te tilla, suksese.


me  pelqen    edhe  mua

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## jurgen muco

shume faleminderit ,,, dhe do te kete dhe te tjera ne vazhdim ,,

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## bora2

great video

----------

